# First Warranty Repair....And I have to take it back again...



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

A little about the car...2014 CTD with 20,642 miles. Got a CEL last week, dealer got me in today for the repair. According to the invoice, the codes were P11DB and P11DC. Write up is as follows: Circuit testing for both sensors within specification NOX sensor 2PPM -2 During vehicle operation. Concentration requirement greater than 1PPM. Test drive observing DTC report failed sensor 2. Replace NOX sensor 2. Test drove vehicle 10 miles after repair. No DTC's returned.

Drove car home from dealer, about 30 miles. Ran some errands, 20 miles later CEL is back on. Made another appointment for Monday morning. Hopefully they will be able to figure out what is causing the problem this time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Do you know what the code is? Maybe it's not the same error.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

No, I have not pulled the code. I'll do that in the morning and see what it says. I'm curious to know, was it the sensors that are bad, or something upstream causing the problem.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Code this morning is P0133. I guess the NOX sensor as well as the O2 were gunked up. Back to the dealer on Monday.....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Code this morning is P0133. I guess the NOX sensor as well as the O2 were gunked up. Back to the dealer on Monday.....


Hi JRB, 

Very sorry for the unexpected concerns with your CTD, and I can understand how frustrating this may seem. I look forward to the updates from Monday, but if you should need any additional assistance in the meantime, feel free to send me a private message. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Code this morning is P0133. I guess the NOX sensor as well as the O2 were gunked up. Back to the dealer on Monday.....


I've had both of those replaced.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Code this morning is P0133. I guess the NOX sensor as well as the O2 were gunked up. Back to the dealer on Monday.....


Ive also had both these replaced with an ECM update and so far so good!! Good luck!


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Karik06 said:


> Ive also had both these replaced with an ECM update and so far so good!! Good luck!


I'll ask about the ECM update and see if that helps.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had either of those replaced. Maybe the ECM update allows for more gentler driving, cause I drive mine hard!


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Dealer just called, they replaced the other NOX sensor and reprogrammed the ECU. I'll post the full write up on the work order later tonight. Hopefully this takes care of things.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked up the Cruze and drove it home and so far so good. Chevy Customer care reached out to me and I sent them my VIN, so if they reached out to the dealer to help with troubleshooting and repair, it was most appreciated.

This is what they did:
Scanned for code found P0133 P11C P11DB found PI1484B o reprogram ECM for P0133 Code went trough diag. outlined in DOC 296473 Found soot plugged NOX sensor #1 replaced NOX sensor and reprogramed ECM WCC 11A56. 4026050 .4 add .3 Diag add .6 to reprogram ECM and perform road test to reset NOX and DEF. 

Part # 12662658 Sensor 3.107 Y


----------

